# Removing Unwanted Folder



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

On a rooted E4GS2, I created a folder in mnt called sdcard-ext, to restore some files from the Vaulty app. It didn't work and now it wont let me delete the sdcard-ext folder I created. Any suggestions in fixing this??


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

After numerous attempts to delete the folder, I tried moving it. The folder appeared to move, but really only copied it. I successfully deleted the copy, but the original remained. I restarted the phone and the folder remained. Now tonight I went in to try again, and to my surprise the folder was gone. I'm not sure how or why, but I'm not complaining.


----------

